# Owner's salary and Net Profit



## rooferca (Aug 30, 2017)

Hello,

Looking for a little feedback out there.

I own a residential/commercial roofing business/corp in Central Ca.

My current annual revenue is around 2 million.

My salary is 200k gross.

Business net profit is usually around 3-5% ($60,000 - $100,000) at years's end (on top of my salary).

Just wondering if this is in the ballpark as per what other roofing companies are making? Seems like should be making more for amount of revenue and work I put into my business. 

Just wanted to get some thoughts. Any help is appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## rooferman (Nov 19, 2017)

Your numbers look good if you're working 40-50 hours a week.


----------



## Silb (Mar 23, 2017)

At least!


----------



## skintscot (May 23, 2019)

Taking home a fifth of gross as salary? ntb


----------



## Jason707 (Feb 26, 2020)

*https://www.vallejoroofingpros.com*

I was in the same boat a couple years ago and didn't know who I could rely on to look out for my best interest. I was referred to a guy that knew what he was doing when it came to this marketing thing and he showed my how he could help me grow my business within a few months and over time would only get better. I tried those big media guys like yelp and thumbtack before but they only cared about my monthly payment and not my business. My company's net profit went from 10% to 25% within the last year, being able to focus more on the quality work has been such a relief.
:thumbup:


----------



## JacobWilliss (Sep 16, 2021)

Taxes take up so much of your paycheck that you could be losing money without realizing it. When you're stressed out about doing your taxes and can't seem to stop wondering which specific item will cost you extra on your bill, it almost feels as if you're going to throw up. But that's not going to solve anything! So instead of panicking, try putting in place a system that will save you money on taxes without much hassle. For this, I use ThePayStubs. It's a handy app that will help with all the necessary files.


----------

